# Chennai-nsw pr applicants



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Our last NSW thread being merged with an other thread.

Hence i request all Chennaites to join here to help each other.

Lets just hope it does not get merged again.

See you all.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our last NSW thread being merged with an other thread.
> 
> ...



Hi Santhosh,

Thank you again for creating this thread. As you said, our old thread gone somewhere and unable to follow. Hence we shall stick with this thread.

Thank you
Murali


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our last NSW thread being merged with an other thread.
> 
> ...


Great!!! Guys anyone moving recently to sydney let me know,we have a room to share..
PM me for rent and others ...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Murali_D said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Thank you again for creating this thread. As you said, our old thread gone somewhere and unable to follow. Hence we shall stick with this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali

Sure. Nice to see you back.

So all set to book your tickets ??

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Great!!! Guys anyone moving recently to sydney let me know,we have a room to share..
> PM me for rent and others ...


Hi mate

Its nice to find help. Precisely the reason needed for chennaites.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Our last NSW thread being merged with an other thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks for creating again


----------



## sidswami (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Santhosh. The merged thread was really confusing.

Regards,
Sid


----------



## Murali_D (Dec 10, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Murali
> 
> Sure. Nice to see you back.
> 
> ...



Hi Santhosh,

In couple of weeks, I will book the tickets to Sydney. Planning on April 3rd week.

Thanks 
Murali


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sidswami said:


> Thanks Santhosh. The merged thread was really confusing.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


@ Murali: Good luck. Wish you a very bright future at OZ land.

@ Austrlia.ind & Sid : Thanks. Yeah, we need a thread. Lets hope it does not get merged again.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> @ Murali: Good luck. Wish you a very bright future at OZ land.
> 
> @ Austrlia.ind & Sid : Thanks. Yeah, we need a thread. Lets hope it does not get merged again.
> 
> ...



Hi Santhosh,

I am also from Chennai and would like to join this forum. I am awaiting NSW State Nomination. Thanks for starting this thread. 

Thanks,


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I am also from Chennai and would like to join this forum. I am awaiting NSW State Nomination. Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Vidya

Welcome to the Chennaites Group.

Good luck for your NSW SS. Kindly share your job category and acknowledgement number

I have applied under Financial Investment advisor category and my ack number is 13/70***.

Good luck 

Santhosh


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Vidya
> 
> Welcome to the Chennaites Group.
> 
> ...


Hi Santhosh,

I have applied for 262113-System Administrator. My Ack number is 13/63** and received on 5th Nov '13. 

Thanks,


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I have applied for 262113-System Administrator. My Ack number is 13/63** and received on 5th Nov '13.
> 
> Thanks,


Oh good. I noticed in other forum that ack number almost of yours been getting invitations.....

Your invitation is just around the corner i guess....Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Oh good. I noticed in other forum that ack number almost of yours been getting invitations.....
> 
> Your invitation is just around the corner i guess....Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh.. May your words come true soon ..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Where are all chennaites disappeared ???

Any good ne


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Where are all chennaites disappeared ???

Any good news for anyone ??

Santhosh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Wish you all the best*

hi fellows,

I wish you all the best for your visa process. Hope your visa process will be a hassle-free one.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi fellows,
> 
> I wish you all the best for your visa process. Hope your visa process will be a hassle-free one.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

Cheerz

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Any good news for chennaites around ??

Santhosh


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Well... chennaite here but not to NSW ...To ACT... Hope i am welcome too Santosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Well... chennaite here but not to NSW ...To ACT... Hope i am welcome too Santosh


Welcome buddy.

Sure you are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Well... chennaite here but not to NSW ...To ACT... Hope i am welcome too Santosh


I have also noticed that you are a very popular person Act/Canberra thread.

We will be happy to invite you to our thread.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

No news from chennaities here. This thread is surprisingly not active enough considering so many applicants from chennai.

Anyways, i recd NSW SS approval today. 

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> No news from chennaities here. This thread is surprisingly not active enough considering so many applicants from chennai.
> 
> Anyways, i recd NSW SS approval today.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Chennaitie here and to NSW too!

Uploaded all requested docs and waiting for the 'Great News'

Good Luck everyone!

MD


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

SAMD_Oz said:


> Chennaitie here and to NSW too!
> 
> Uploaded all requested docs and waiting for the 'Great News'
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.

Good luck

Santgosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All

No news from chennaites surprisingly....Ellarum enghe erukeengha ??

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Murali_D said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Thank you again for creating this thread. As you said, our old thread gone somewhere and unable to follow. Hence we shall stick with this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali

Are you in India or Sydney ??


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I am also from Chennai and would like to join this forum. I am awaiting NSW State Nomination. Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> Thanks,


Hello Madam

I think you have already lodged Visa..Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sidswami said:


> Thanks Santhosh. The merged thread was really confusing.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Hi Handsome

Where have you disappeared ??

Santhosh


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
Guys me too from chennai and yet to apply eoi for melbourne. Anyone sailing in same boat like me we will catch up once our distiny reach our thigh pad.....


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Guys me too from chennai and yet to apply eoi for melbourne. Anyone sailing in same boat like me we will catch up once our distiny reach our thigh pad.....


Hi Krish

Welcome....

Whats your job code ?? I presume you have recievef your state nomination.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm from Chennai too but leaving next week...its bittersweet...I'm going back to the place I love while leaving namma chennai behind....I'm trying my best to do all the things I haven't done in a long time so I won't miss things so much...I have to go to beach and eat sundal, bhajji, varkeley, manga....gonna miss them so much...

You guys cherish every moment, even thru the summer heat coz when it will be your turns, you will miss namma orru.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Krish
> 
> Welcome....
> 
> ...


Hi,
I havnt received ss i am yet to apply and i am in ielts process my job code is 261314.... i know this thread is for nsw but i am belong to vic....i just want to co-up with chennai guys....


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm from Chennai too but leaving next week...its bittersweet...I'm going back to the place I love while leaving namma chennai behind....I'm trying my best to do all the things I haven't done in a long time so I won't miss things so much...I have to go to beach and eat sundal, bhajji, varkeley, manga....gonna miss them so much...
> 
> You guys cherish every moment, even thru the summer heat coz when it will be your turns, you will miss namma orru.


Hi mate

I know, been following you. I think you are leaving to Melbourne if my memory serves me correct.

Wishing you a Very good luck on behalf of all chennaites here.

You may be away from chennai, but will always be a Chennaite.

We will be eagerly waiting to hear your success story soon.

God bless.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I havnt received ss i am yet to apply and i am in ielts process my job code is 261314.... i know this thread is for nsw but i am belong to vic....i just want to co-up with chennai guys....


Krish

Good luck with your ielts.

I think we should change thread name to chennai pr aspirants to accomodate all chennaites. But i do not know if we can do that.

Any tech savvy can help...

Santhosh


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

battulas78 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I know, been following you. I think you are leaving to Melbourne if my memory serves me correct.
> 
> ...


Thanks Santhosh...I saw your thalaivar post....made me laugh 
It's true, every time I leave Chennai...I only wish I go back....I love our city unfortunately its not in Australia  Yes, I'm for now headed to Melbourne but my SS is with ACT so will make my way there soon after.

Fingers crossed and hope that every one gets their wishes granted...cheers!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks Santhosh...I saw your thalaivar post....made me laugh
> It's true, every time I leave Chennai...I only wish I go back....I love our city unfortunately its not in Australia  Yes, I'm for now headed to Melbourne but my SS is with ACT so will make my way there soon after.
> 
> Fingers crossed and hope that every one gets their wishes granted...cheers!


Oh Indeed very true, especially for someone like you who lived in Oz for a while.

May all your dreams come true. Its a small word, we may bump into each other somewhere un Oz, lets sit over a beer and talk everything about chennai.

Till then, stay touch, keep helping people here in the forum.

Good luck and God bless !! 

Santhosh


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for creating this Thread. I'm from Chennai too.

I really want to know if Electronics and Communication Engineering from Anna University, is considered as ICT MAJOR or ICT Minor by ACS.

Please help me. I am not able to get a clear answer, as i feel that it is ICT Major (33% of subjects relating to Computers and Communication), whereas others (agents and some seniors) are saying it as ICT Minor (a MARA agent once told me to consider only subjects related to Computers alone).

It would be so helpful if i hear it directly from you people.

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

manojm.dwh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for creating this Thread. I'm from Chennai too.
> 
> ...


Hi Manoj

Welcome

Can you PM australia.ind and murali_d, u can find they in the first pages.

They have successfully secured PR in your line. They will be in a best position to answer your query.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response Santhosh. 

I will do so as you say.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

manojm.dwh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for creating this Thread. I'm from Chennai too.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Which job code u r trying and how many yrs of exp you have...


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Krish,

I am planning to apply for 261311, 3.6 years of exp.. so waiting till nov to get 4 years...


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

manojm.dwh said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 261311, 3.6 years of exp.. so waiting till nov to get 4 years...


Hi,
See your occupation code is closely relevent to degree you will get 2yr deduction and non relevent 4yr deduction its for ict major. Ict minor relevent mean 5yr ded and non relevent 6yr ded. This way they process..


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> See your occupation code is closely relevent to degree you will get 2yr deduction and non relevent 4yr deduction its for ict major. Ict minor relevent mean 5yr ded and non relevent 6yr ded. This way they process..


Krish, 

im sorry but j know the evaluation criteria. But i just wanted to know whether Electronics and Communication Engineering from Anna University is considered as ICT Major or Minor.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

manojm.dwh said:


> Krish,
> 
> im sorry but j know the evaluation criteria. But i just wanted to know whether Electronics and Communication Engineering from Anna University is considered as ICT Major or Minor.


Hi,
Mine is electronic science they considered its major and out of 7yr exp they ded 4yr......


----------



## manojm.dwh (Jun 18, 2013)

ok. i hope then that should be the case for ECE too... Thanks for the info.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

No activity from Chennai PR holders/applicants.....

Where are you all gone my friends ..

Santhosh


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> No activity from Chennai PR holders/applicants.....
> 
> Where are you all gone my friends ..
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santosh 
How are you doing.
I had lodged my visa application on April 19. I don't expect to hear from dibp until after July 1st.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Santosh
> How are you doing.
> I had lodged my visa application on April 19. I don't expect to hear from dibp until after July 1st.


Hi Yenigalla

How are you, i lodged on Mar 22nd and i think the same.

Did you get any contacts at Canberra ?? Whats your occupatiob btw ??

Stay touch. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi Yenigalla
> 
> How are you, i lodged on Mar 22nd and i think the same.
> 
> ...


.Not yet. I am an Interior Designer.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> .Not yet. I am an Interior Designer.


Interior Designer ah ??? Super ji..... Oru Chinna veedu erukku enakku Chennai le...light ah design panni kudungale plsss....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Interior Designer ah ??? Super ji..... Oru Chinna veedu erukku enakku Chennai le...light ah design panni kudungale plsss....


Chinna veedaaaaa???? :-o


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Chinna veedaaaaa???? :-o


Hello boss....small house boss ...lol


----------



## Praks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello Chennaites,

Is there anyone traveling to Sydney on 28 Aug 2014? 

Lets Sync up.

Cheers


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

No clue as yet. I am awaiting the golden mail post July. Too early to plan


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Vanakkam Chennai people

Good Day ! Myself Rajesh from India, I started my Aussie immigration process in the month of Oct 15

In fact my wife is the primary applicant in my case and I have got many questions listed below

Request you to please share your advice, guidance & help me to go ahead further with this process.

Positive ACS Assessment results received on 24th Sep 15 (Nominated Occupation: 261313 – Software Engineer) & yet to complete PTE (Scheduled on 30th Dec 15)

Tried filling a sample EOI with these details considering competent English skills which is showing 55 points now

Questions,

1.	Which is the best option to choose in my case ? 
Option 1: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10+5=70)
Option 2: Selecting 189 considering I get proficient English score in PTE (Points will be 55+10=65) 
Option 3: Selecting 190 state sponsorship (preferably NSW) considering I get competent English score in PTE (Points will be 55+0+5=60)
2.	What is the usual turnaround time to get Invitation for the above options ?
3.	I yet to get passport for my 3 yr old kid. Do I need to get the passport before I file EOI ?
4.	My wife is currently in the US since last 2 months (expected to be there for another one year). Is this mandatory to get PCC @ US police for my wife ? Or else Indian PCC is suffice ?
5.	Is there any specific time that I need to file my EOI or I can do it just before any of the invitation rounds ? (twice in a month)
6.	What are the steps involved after filing EOI ? May be very helpful if someone can put steps with timelines
7.	What are the list of docs I need to prepare as soon as I file EOI ?
8.	How the Visa invite letter is sent – via email ? What should I do after getting that ?
9.	At what stage the visa payment comes into picture ? Will be helpful for me, to be prepared financially 
10.	I will be one of the dependant and do I need to prove my English skills at functional level to avoid second instalment fee ? If so what & How should I do this ?

Kindly request your support. Please help. Thanks

Advance new year wishes 2016 ! 

regards
Rajesh


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hello Vanakkam Chennai people
> 
> Good Day ! Myself Rajesh from India, I started my Aussie immigration process in the month of Oct 15
> 
> ...



Hello Rajesh,

I am Hari. Nice to meet you virtually... Hope these answers helps you...

1. For both 189 and 190, you need PTE or IELTS result scores. My advice will be Options 1 and 3. 190 has priority than 189. 
2. I got my invitation in a day. Mine was 190. I have no idea about 189.
3. You need the passport for all the applicants from EOI.
4. You wife needs both Indian and US PCC. If you or any applicant has stays/ed in any country for 12 months or more, you have to submit the PCC for that corresponding country.
5. You can do anytime. Once submitted, your invitations may be picked in the next round itself, if your are lucky 
6 & 7. Passport details, education history details, language test details, skill assessment document, employment details (if you are claiming work points). All these documents should be color scanned or Notary signed if it is a photo copy.
8. You will be notified via email. You will be having an EOI account which will say "Apply Visa" against your invite. You can start lodging the visa which is similar to EOI process but it will be asking everything in detail. Start filling Form 80, 1221 and CV's for all applicants above 18 years and upload them when you lodge the visa for Direct Grant :eyebrows:
9. You have to pay the Visa Fees after you submit the application. Note that your application will be complete only after payment process. So do it when you are submitting the application. It should cost you roughly around AUD 3050.
10. As a dependant, you should also submit your education history. If your medium of education is primarily English, you might not require to take one. If you decide to claim the partner points for your wife, you can take the test and do your work experience assessment. This will give you 5 more points.

Start your application and do not delay. It will just cost you time. If your wife is gonna be in US for a year, you can very well start now. By the time she finishes, you will ready for migration. All the very best, buddy. Wishing you a happy new year 2016.

Thanks.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Hari

Thank you very much for your response. I've got good insight

One more clarification on the document part, I already submitted docs for my ACS assessmenet

Can I submit the same docs with the previous notary signs ?? or else I need to take a fresh copy and get it signed again ?

Please advise. thanks 

Regards
Rajesh S


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Hari
> 
> Thank you very much for your response. I've got good insight
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

You can submit the same. You are filled with loads of question. 

First relax boss!!

Split it into 3 category ACS,EOI and Invite. In your case, ACS is complete. 

EOI is straight forward, you can do some research in this forum as almost every detail is available for reference. 

Sample thread which gives you all details

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Good luck!!


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Krish you're spot on mate. I've tons of questions. Anyhow I'll let this go and do it right. Thank you very much !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

No worries boss, everyone have come across your situation. Believe me you will get all your answers in this forum.

Chillax and get on with it


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Krish, if you don't mind can I get your contact number ? May be worth while to have whats app. If you feel comfortable. Cheers


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Krish, if you don't mind can I get your contact number ? May be worth while to have whats app. If you feel comfortable. Cheers


I will PM you later and we can be in touch..


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Krish you're spot on mate. I've tons of questions. Anyhow I'll let this go and do it right. Thank you very much !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still have loads to go through.... Just move on with each steps... you will get any help in this forum....

ACS ----> State Sponsorship ----> EOI ----> Invite ----> Visa Lodge ----> CO Contact -----> Grant / Direct Grant ----> IED.

Enjoy, buddy.


----------

